# Viscous limited slip diff?



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi all,
A friend of a friend says his Altima has a factory VLSD in it. I never heard of an Altima having one from the factory. I know the U12 GXE model Stanzas did, and the B13 SE-R's did, and even the J30 SE Maximas did. But did any Altimas _ever_ come from the factory with a VLSD?

Thanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yes. in 93 and 94 you could get them with lsd. search this forum, i posted how to identify a trans with lsd.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

AsleepAltima said:


> yes. in 93 and 94 you could get them with lsd. search this forum, i posted how to identify a trans with lsd.


Excellent, Thank you.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no problem.


----------

